# twins!! and on my birthday too! NEW PICS



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

my last doe for spring kiddings had twins this morning :kidred: :kidblue: ! I needed to go to work but my almost-16 yr old assisted the doe. She did great! I haven't got a pic of the doeling yet but had to show you the buckling's crazy looking ears! They must have been folded over the top of his head while in utero. I suppose they will straighten out eventually. He makes me laugh every time I look at him! :laugh: I'll post more pics of both when I have time.


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: twins!!*

Beautiful...even with the ears!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: twins!!*

He is super handsome  Love the color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: twins!! and on my birthday too!*

:birthday: :birthday: :cake:

and congrats on the new arrivals ...so cute....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: twins!! and on my birthday too!*

What an adorable little guy  And a Happy Birthday to you :cake:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: twins!! and on my birthday too!*

Happy Birthday! :balloons:

He is cute and I love those ears!! I would want them to stay like that it makes him so special!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: twins!! and on my birthday too!*

Those ears make him look like a little devil  He is a cutie for sure! What a nice birthday present!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: twins!! and on my birthday too!*

That's the first thing I thought of too! El Diablo! (or at least .. Very Mischievious!)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: twins!! and on my birthday too!*

Or... maybe a Viking???


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: twins!! and on my birthday too!*

:stars:  He looks pretty cute (and mischievous). Congrats, and Happy belated birthday. What a great birthday gift! :gift:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: twins!! and on my birthday too!*

Congrats & Happy Birthday! He looks like a Spock =P


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: twins!! and on my birthday too!*

Very cute. Cangratulations!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: twins!! and on my birthday too!*

Thankyou all for your kind words! The twins are doing fine so far and the goofy looking buck is quite mischievous already! I've added a couple pics including the doeling now too. both are tiny and cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh they are quite the looker pair! I love her eye shadow. Are you keeping either?


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I think I'm in love. That little doeling is just the cutest! I'm sure she'll get over the trauma of having a goofy brother.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are just darling. His ears are too cute. The doeling is lovely.

Jan


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

thankyou! no, we will not be keeping either. I'm actually considering also selling their mother because she is extremely bossy and even downright mean to the other does and also their babies. she had been hard to catch while pregnant but now wants lots of petting. crazy goat!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

One doe I have was very hard to catch; she was never mean to the others but was scared of people. After her first kidding last year she has become one of the biggest loves and always walks right up to people for attention. If you really like the mom you should see if the birth changed her attitude in a good way permanently.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

SOOOO cute!!! congratulations! and happy birthday!!!! I hope his ears don't straighten out  they are so cute!!!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats!! They are beautiful :lovey:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

How adorable, Love his ears


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The buckling looks like a cape buffalo!!!! :slapfloor: Love the doeling too!!! :drool: Congrats!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They're very cute! :thumb: :greengrin: Are they registered? I love the buckling's ears!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are not registered. Just a few days ago, mom and both babies went to their new home, where they were a surprise gift for 2 little girls! I know they've gone to a good home but I do miss them. The bucklings ears were still just as curled at 2 wks old as they were at birth so I really wonder if they'll ever straighten. Now that we're getting started with a small flock of katahdin sheep (see 'in the barn' section) we need to downsize a little on the goat herd.


----------

